# Portofina pompano



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Stopped by the beach about a mile east of Portofina today on the way home, real pretty beach, reminds me of the Destin beaches 30 years ago. 










Fished 3 rods from about 4:30 to 7:00, using sandfleas i caught there on 2 hook pompano rigs. Waded out waist deep and tried to get the bait just outside the first bar, where the color changed. Ended up with4-5 Ladyfish .....










4-5 catfish ......










2 hardtails .....










one 16"pompano .......











and the biggest sand flea I ever saw. She was full of eggs and just too big so I let her go.

.









Overall real nice day, the drive along the beach from Pensacola and navarre is one of the prettiest there is.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I am no expert, though I've fished with one recently... I think you set up in the wrong spot just looking at your pictures.

I think you set up in the middle of a scallop where waves break. Looking at your pictures I think you'd do better to set up 50 yards east where that point is. That's the area where the water is movingOUT carrying all the good stuff from the beach out.

It was hard to believe this week that the "dirtier" water held more fish. But the "dirtier" water was where the runoff was coming off the beach. We almost always got a lot more fish (both ladyfish and pompano) in the dirtier water running back from the beach into the gulf.

I could be wrong though, it's hard to tell where you were in relation to the scallop.

Jim


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Got yourself a little dinner there. I too have been fishing the points this year, not the washes. I agree that the washes are where your a "supposed" to fish, but this spring they have not been producing for me. I always leave one rod in the wash but fish the other 3 off the point, wading out in the shallows and fishing the backside of the first sandbar. Have been killing the pomps this spring doing this limiting out at least 50% of the time. This spring is a strange spring fishing, thought the bite is really Hot! 

Disclaimer: This is just my opinion, I do not claim to be (or am) an expert but have been catching "ALOT" of Pompano this year fishing this way.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Not an expert here either, still learning so thanks for any helpfull tips. 

I was fishing on the point on the west side of that scalloped area. I always set up on the point, just easier to walk your rod out in the shallower water from it until i get about waist deep then cast it on either side. I tried the holes in the scalloped area but wasnt catching anything. Ran three rods with all of them just outside the first bar - one opposite the point and the others on either side, where the water flows out from the scalloped area. Had luck with all three. Wish I could have stayed longer, nice beach.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

If you had fun and a good time, it doest matter where you set up.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *devinsdad (23/05/2010)*If you had fun and a good time, it doest matter where you set up.


+1

and yes, that is one big (sow?) sandflea !


----------

